# Pancake mix



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

100g Oats

50g cottage cheese

4 egg whites

1 whole egg

Pinch of Cinnamon

Blitz the lot can get 2 big pancakes from it


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Very informative


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Endomorph84 said:


> Very informative


 My bad.....MFP calculates the whole mix at

C..70g F..12g P..48g.....556 calories.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Love my pancakes. I use 4 whites, 1 full egg, half a scoop or ground oats, half a scoop of plain flour, a splash of milk. I love dropping blueberries is when I cook them.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> 100g Oats
> 
> 50g cottage cheese
> 
> ...


 Might have to try cottage cheese. I find it hard to eat on it's own but blended up it may be a winner.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Philfg said:


> Might have to try cottage cheese. I find it hard to eat on it's own but blended up it may be a winner.


 You tried cottage cheese with tuna? Sounds wrong but tastes awsome :thumb ...Do the pancake mix as it is pal the texture of the pancake comes out spot on


----------

